# Is someone able to find a specific music from One piece soundtrack please?



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2018)

Last time I heard it is just now, in episode 650, "Luffy and the fated gladiator, Rebecca".
The song starts around 14:50, when Luffy is talking to Blackbeard through the snailphone
Please, if you find an extended version of it, can you post it here?
thanks


----------



## noahc3 (May 27, 2018)

It's called 'Defeat Gasparde', you can download the full length version from the OST here.

For future reference you can use http://onepiecetracklist.com/ to find and download the songs from any given episode.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 27, 2018)

noahc3 said:


> It's called 'Defeat Gasparde', you can download the full length version from the OST here.
> 
> For future reference you can use http://onepiecetracklist.com/ to find and download the songs from any given episode.


thanks a lot^^
Was looking on youtube, found lot of OST but none of them had it 
Or at least, i never heard it in them lol


----------

